
Data Mining with R - fogus
http://www.liaad.up.pt/~ltorgo/DataMiningWithR/
======
bodhi
A good tool built on R is rattle[1]. It's open source and is used at the
Australian Taxation Office (Australian equivalent of the IRS?), so it must
have something going for it. The version I used in a data-mining course last
year was a bit buggy though...

[1] <http://rattle.togaware.com/>

------
lsb
He says it's for R and MySQL, but R is just reading CSV in his code. It looks
like you can use Postgres, or SQLite, or even code in a general programming
language.

------
bantic
Wow, that book is really old (2003). I had no idea R had been around that
long. Is the stuff in it still relevant? I have no idea how quickly R has
evolved.

------
estrabd
What about Weka?

<http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/ml/weka/>

